# Schwalbe Ultremo r.1 reviews?



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

curious whether anyone is riding these (a search turned up nothing). These are the replacements for the ultremo's that had a recall etc.


----------



## shortpull (Jul 27, 2005)

they're the same as the original ultremo-R's. just renamed to get past the recall stigma. great tires. don't expect to ride 12 months on a single pair. but performance-wise, they're awesome.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i've been using Schwalbe Ultremo R for almost 2 years and i think they are great tires. excellent handling and grip. The R.1 are marked that way due to the recall. Schwalbe subcontracted production due to high demand and the subcontractor did not follow their procedures, thus the recall. they are fine now. i got replacement for all my Ultremos without any hassle. they stand behind their product.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm on Michelin Pro Race 3's right now (Krylions for training) but I've been wanting to try the Ultremo R.1's or Vittoria Corsa Open Pros...

I think I'm going to throw a set of the Ultremo's on my bike next week. I'll try to get back to the thread and let you know my impressions...if you care.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*I have original ultremos*

from when they first came out - sounds like there are 2 versions now: a slightly heavier tire and one really wimpy one. My impression from only 1 pair of the original model is they are a very reliable race tire for bigger dudes, and are even reliable enough for training (from a puncture standpoint on decent roads) if you are willing to spend money on a sporty but short-lived tire. They are hands down the stickiest wet crit tire I've used (tubie or clincher), a true 190 grams, and didn't flat in some long days of playing "gutterball" along chipsealed road eges - some of the softer tread was cut, but no punctures or questionable slices. I also really liked their road feel, which is due to both the thin sidewalls and the new age anti-puncture layer. Surprisingly good mileage for such little rubber too: after 1/2 season of exclusive race use, followed by 4 years of bouncing between sporadically-used wheelsets, it's probably not that many miles, but still quite good for such a thin race tire. 

Cons? Retail is pricey, and hard to find reasonable prices on (either overseas or through club) compared to conti/michelin/vittoria. The supple sidewalls are pretty thin. Gravel or even vibrating against something else in moving vehicle can cause substantial wear spots. I would NOT roubaix on them or purchase for training if you have a long gravel driveway or other repetitive situations. 

For me, they've been much more flat-free than other superlight race tires like veloflex pave, conti supersonic, and michelin pro race lite. They also do almost as well performance-wise(eg rolling resistance, ride feel, grip, and weight), if not better in some aspects. But, they're definitely not as long-lived as the Conti GP4000s (especially the black chili compound which initially seemed like marketing BS) or older Michelin pro2race, which are considererd by many to be the road bike equivalent of a car "premium touring tire." I have not used the newest michelin pro3races which seem to incite widely variable comments so far. I also don't care for the Vittoria Corsa clinchers - either feel sluggish or boardy feeling depending on pressure, with no middle ground and poor puncture resistance in an admittedly-small sample size. Might as well use the livelier Veloflexes in my opinion, which unfortunately also have questionable puncture resistance for a heavier rider and are not worth ruining a stage race with flats. Supposedly the new Vittoria CXII version is an improvement, but you're gonna pay for it just like the Schwalbes. Bottom line is the Schwalbes strike an excellent compromise between performance and reliability for racing.

An opinionated summary, for the clincher tire discerning weekend warrior:
Racing and easy on tires? Veloflex Pave/Black/Master
Racing and harder on tires? Schwalbe Ultremo, maybe michelin pro3race
Racing and really hard on tires? Conti GP4000
Training and easy on tires? Schwalbe Ultremo
Training and hard on tires? Conti GP4000 or older Michelin Pro2Race
Training and cheap? well then, you're not very discerning...use something else and be happy...maybe it isn't all about the bike after all


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been racing and training on the new Ultremo r1's (all Black color) and love them. Haven't put them to the test in the wet, really. But they feel great to me running on my HED Ardennes wheels. 

I still have Vittoria Evo CX on my other wheelset. I'd say the Ultremo's feel as good (to me) but seem like they will last much longer. After about 700 miles, I still have the zreo wear on the front, minimal on the rear, and no slits, slices, or anything like that...

I'd say they could be called across between a GP4000S (durable) and a Vittoria slick (good road feel).


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

bradleyp said:


> I've been racing and training on the new Ultremo r1's (all Black color) and love them. Haven't put them to the test in the wet, really. But they feel great to me running on my HED Ardennes wheels.


I have the same set-up and it's a fantastic match. The Ultremos have prodigious grip, are very light and so far I've had no problems with wear or flats. An extra bonus of the Ultremos is that they look great too. My pair is a recall replacement set from Schwalbe and I_ will _buy another set when these wear out.


----------



## johnrturner (Oct 15, 2008)

*Ultremo R1 Front / DD Rear*

I had trouble with slit's, cuts, on the rear R1 Utremo, along with a couple of flats to boot. I switched to the DD for the rear tire and so far have not had any problems. I am leaving the R1 on the front since they have not shown any wear. Both tires work well together.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

bradleyp said:


> I've been racing and training on the new Ultremo r1's (all Black color) and love them. Haven't put them to the test in the wet, really. But they feel great to me running on my HED Ardennes wheels.
> 
> I still have Vittoria Evo CX on my other wheelset. I'd say the Ultremo's feel as good (to me) but seem like they will last much longer. After about 700 miles, I still have the zreo wear on the front, minimal on the rear, and no slits, slices, or anything like that...
> 
> I'd say they could be called across between a GP4000S (durable) and a Vittoria slick (good road feel).


Well I got to ride them on a very wet, very technical crit course this weekend. They *seemed* confident on a wet, crappy road surface on a crit course with 5 90-degree chicane turns. 

I'm the one who doesn't have confidence in a race like that. Had I pushed them in the corners, I'm pretty sure the tires would have handled it great.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I put a set of Ultremo R.1s on today. Will ride tonight on them for the first time. I'll post up in a few weeks and give my opinions, as best as I can.


----------



## music (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm kinda looking at a 180gram tire as well. Not sure if I well get more flats with a 180gram tire vs. a 200 gram tire. I was thinking R.1, Vredestien Tricomp Slick also a 180 gram tire or just going to a 200 gram tire like the Michellin Pro 3. I like the idea of the higher PSI (145 psi rating) in the R.1 and Tricomp Slick vs. the 116 limit on the Michellin Pro 3. I typically like the better rolling resistance of the higher pressure but not sure about the durability.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

After 80 miles on the R.1s I can say they roll really well. I'm definitely liking these tires so far. I'd be very interested in trying some Duranos as well. I did flat tonight.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

IAmSpecialized said:


> I'd be very interested in trying some Duranos as well. I did flat tonight.


My first set of Ultremos were part of the recall. Schwalbe did not have replacement R1's at the time so they sent me a set of Duranos until the R1's were ready, (Thanks again Schwalbe!) With the exception of the weight, there is not a huge difference between the two. The Duranos were (are) great. The Ultremos are lighter, a little grippier, and hey, they are "R1's" :thumbsup:


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I've read a few people who do not like the R.1s, but I now have 600 miles on my set and they are wearing very well. I expect to get atleast 1200 miles on the rear, and double that on the front. I'm 72-73kg at the moment. Riding mostly smooth roads but some chipseal at times. I have noticed they are pressure sensitive, too low and they don't roll well, too high and they get sketchy. I keep mine around 115psi and works well for me.

Just thought update everyone. So far, I would definitely consider buying another set.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

My R.1s are unbelievably fast and light...but last only 1/3 of my slow(in direct comparison), Continental GP4000s. Race them and love it...train on them and love it until they square-off the treads at around 1100 miles.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

have about 200 miles on a new set of R1 s no flats so far. i like them.


----------



## george_santa_cruz (Nov 15, 2011)

nice riding tires but not very durable.
i have maybe 300 miles on mine and will have to chuck them.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Ultremo ZX is much better...at a slight weight penalty.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have over 1200 miles on mine and they look fine. I am 185 I'm lbs and my rear tires still going.
I am surprised that your are gone in 300 miles.

i was referring to the ZX'x. my apologies. i switched to ZX's from R.1 in 2010.


----------



## george_santa_cruz (Nov 15, 2011)

I wanted to lighten up my rig for a couple of local climbing races, so i got these.
nicely handling and rolling tires. they helped.
i think i could actually feel the difference between the ultremos and michelin race 3 pros that i use normally. but probably not the best training tire for the roads around here unless you can afford it 
i am about 158lbs


----------



## lolex (Feb 9, 2012)

Bought a pair Ultremo R1 to replace my worn Maxxis detonator tires. Weight 181g and 183 each vs 240-ish Maxxis. Really roll very well and difference can be felt right away.Helps in getting up to speed fast.I am 74kg.Mileage now is only 100 miles..so could not say much about durability yet.


----------

